# On patrol in Sangin: An Afghanistan In-Pictures Special Feature



## big bad john (20 Jul 2006)

http://www.mod.uk/DefenceInternet/DefenceNews/MilitaryOperations/OnPatrolInSanginAnAfghanistanInpicturesSpecialFeature.htm

On patrol in Sangin: An Afghanistan In-Pictures Special Feature
19 Jul 06 
UK forces have maintained a presence in the Sangin area of Northern Helmand continuously since mid-June 2006. Their attention has been focussed primarily on the security of the District Centre of the town, the hub of local government.



OP AUGUSTUS was the name for a discrete search and cordon operation conducted against the insurgents close to Sangin. It was part of the US-led Coalition’s Op MOUNTAIN THRUST, an operation designed to create the right conditions for NATO Stage 3 Expansion into southern Afghanistan. 

AUGUSTUS was launched early on the morning of 15 July 2006. As with a similar operation by UK forces in Musa Qaleh in June, its aim was to reduce the insurgents’ ability to intimidate the Afghan people and attack both the Afghan security forces and coalition troops in the area. The operation was followed by Op RANA which concentrated on engagement and reconstruction.

Elements of the 3 PARA Battlegroup along with substantial Canadian and US forces and elements of the Afghan National Army and Police took part. OP AUGUSTUS was closely coordinated with similar actions in the neighbouring province of Kandahar as part of a wider initiative to counter the threat to the Government and people of Afghanistan posed by the insurgents. 

Op RANA involved engagement with tribal and local leaders with the aim of ensuring that targeted reconstruction could follow the security improvements that are expected to arise from Op AUGUSTUS and Op Mountain Thrust collectively.

UK Forces undertaking the two operations included much of the 3 PARA Battlegroup: infantry, light armour and combat engineers. Many of these troops deployed into their positions by Chinook helicopters under cover of darkness. They were able to call upon artillery, attack helicopters and fast jets for support throughout, should it have been needed. Approximately 1000 UK troops were involved, either directly or in supporting roles.

A small number of Taliban were killed during Op AUGUSTUS after opening fire on coalition forces. Three UK soldiers were hurt but they will all make a full recovery. Op RANA was similarly successful and a Shura was held between local tribal leaders and elders, the Governor of Helmand Province, Governor Daud and a Provincial Councillor. 

Lt Col Kevin Stratford-Wright, spokesman for the UK Task Force in southern Afghanistan, said:

"Indeed the UK Task Force and the UK’s Foreign and Commonwealth Offices were both represented. Important discussions took place, views were shared and a consensus appeared to be reached. The most important issue for Sangin, and indeed the remainder of Helmand Province, is the need for sustainable security. Without it, the prospects of substantial reconstruction are poor and the quality of life of the people of Helmand will remain low."

See Related Links for the latest pictures from Sangin>>>

***The link does  not seem to work here, go to the original stry for the link to the photo's***


----------

